# Alfie & Lola pics.. 8 months...



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are some pics of Alfie, now 8 months old.. He's matured so much but still has alot more growing to do!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

and Lola who is getting bigger by the day also..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Bee, they are gorgeous......I can't believe they're 8 month alreadywhere's the time gone!!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow bee their stunning,*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks ladies!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*do u show them bee?*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *do u show them bee?*


No I dont Lyn, Alfie & Lola were sold as pets.. although I could imagine Lola enjoying that side of things.. she's such a little show off!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*oh ok, will the breeder not let you show them, i do if they want any off my kittens and their the same price as pets only *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bee, these 2 are gorgeous and seems like yesterday when you introduced them as little bundles of fluff and fur,love the ones of Alfie and the water and Lola is every inch the beautiful lady,really great pics of the 2 of them


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oh ok, will the breeder not let you show them, i do if they want any off my kittens and their the same price as pets only *


Well Alfie is not a registered cat due to his Dad being a non registered Ragdoll 

Lola's breeder was going to keep her for showing but her eye colour has faded a little so hence being sold to me! lol I'm pretty sure Lola's contract says I cant show her


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Faded eye colour is frowned upon at cats shows, they prefer the bright blue eyes. They are both lovely anyway*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Bee, these 2 are gorgeous and seems like yesterday when you introduced them as little bundles of fluff and fur,love the ones of Alfie and the water and Lola is every inch the beautiful lady,really great pics of the 2 of them


thanks Kel, yes Alfie has to drink everyones water but his own.. it has to be in a glass not a bowl 

Lola is growing inot a beautiful little lady (I know I'm biased!) but she's also a little diva too! lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Faded eye colour is frowned upon at cats shows, they prefer the bright blue eyes. They are both lovely anyway*


Yeh thats what Lola's breeder said, well she said if she was mitted or bi colour she would be ok as the focus would be on the white pattern.. but with her being a plain seal point her eyes would really have to stand out!

Bless her


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, there are some at the FIFe shows and their eyes are piercing blue, they look amazing and very pretty
Still, they are you babies and pets first & foremost*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

bee112 said:


> thanks Kel, yes Alfie has to drink everyones water but his own.. it has to be in a glass not a bowl
> 
> Lola is growing inot a beautiful little lady (I know I'm biased!) but she's also a little diva too! lol


Typical,but it always tastes better if it's someone elses,and with Lola's beautiful looks she couldn't be anything less than a diva


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They make a handsome couple! 

Lola's breeder is very discerning about which of her cats she shows or allows to be shown so if Bee did want to show Lola she would have to have a chat with Sue to see how she would feel about her going on the show bench.
Whatever she is a lovely Raggie.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> They make a handsome couple!
> 
> Lola's breeder is very discerning about which of her cats she shows or allows to be shown so if Bee did want to show Lola she would have to have a chat with Sue to see how she would feel about her going on the show bench.
> Whatever she is a lovely Raggie.


yes she is very particular, I couldn't believe how gorgeous her cats are when I went to her house.. just stunning!

Have you seen Darcy Karen?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are gorgreous, beautiful colours,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Here are some pics of Alfie, now 8 months old.. He's matured so much but still has alot more growing to do!
> 
> View attachment 9240
> View attachment 9241
> ...


Coats are looking brill Bee, all credit to you with the grooming


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Im jealous  I think ur cats are the nicest ragdolls i have seen so far  Alfie gave me a shiver as he is so stunning


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> Im jealous  I think ur cats are the nicest ragdolls i have seen so far  Alfie gave me a shiver as he is so stunning


ha aww thanks Nat, bless him, he's been poorly recently but is back on track now.. my little handsome boy 

Thanks Chrissy, they quite liked being groomed and pampered


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous bee!! Tut tut at drinking the water out the glass - mine do that all the time! LOL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> awww they are gorgeous bee!! Tut tut at drinking the water out the glass - mine do that all the time! LOL


ha yeh if I tell him "No" he just looks at me and carries on drinking the water lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha Bee, they have no respect do they, lol*


----------

